# Found a Great New Toy!



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

HI--
I just got delivery on this cat tunnel and my two boys LOVE it. They play like little demons in there, dragging there toys inside, chasing each other, the little one pops out of the hole on top and trys to get the little pom pom. It is hilarious! You guys got to consider getting this one!

THREE-WAY CAT TUNNEL! 26 x 26 x 13 overall. Each tunnel is 13 x 8.5. Made of Nylon with batting inside. Has a hole in the center and a furry pom-pom on a 7" metal spiral. Lots of fun for your cats. Folds up when you need to get it out of the way. Price: $14.99. Click on picture to order. 

I bought it from:
http://felinefantasies-cat-furniture.com/c..._cats_love.html

They have other cute stuff too, lots of things for doggies.
Happy shopping,
Quincymom


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh cool! My husband and I have talked about getting one of those, we have 2 cats.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i cant really see it in the pic...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That would be fun at our house too!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just did a search and found more pictures of it.. upclose ones... I LOVE IT! Kodie will have sooo much fun! We play hide and seek together! Thanx you!! I have another XMAS gift for him now!!









Let me know of any other toys that are fun!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

They have something like that on Affordable Agility Equipment.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 7 2004, 01:49 PM
> *HI--
> I just got delivery on this cat tunnel and my two boys LOVE it. They play like little demons in there, dragging there toys inside, chasing each other, the little one pops out of the hole on top and trys to get the little pom pom. It is hilarious! You guys got to consider getting this one!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Just making sure that it is your dogs who love it... not your cats?? I don't want to buy it if it is for cats only since I don't have any cats!!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

oh yeah, i bought a tunnel from Affordable Agility website too and took a pic of jongee


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 7 2004, 03:39 PM
> *oh yeah, i bought a tunnel from Affordable Agility website too and took a pic of jongee
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

How does Jongee like it?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 7 2004, 04:44 PM
> *How does Jongee like it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21047*


[/QUOTE]

actaully i even forgot that i had the tunnel..hahha
im so busy nowadays i just forgot..hheehe

i'll take it out of the box right now and let her play..heheh

thank you for reminding me tho~









oo yeah, jongee just played with it and she loves it !!

she understands what it is now~


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

One of these days I will get one for Lexi. But I made a promise to myself to be good and not spend anymore money on stuff that insist absolutely necessary until I get my credit card and car paid off. That should only take a year or two.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 7 2004, 04:56 PM
> *One of these days I will get one for Lexi.  But I made a promise to myself to be good and not spend anymore money on stuff that insist absolutely necessary until I get my credit card and car paid off.  That should only take a year or two.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

awwwww time will fly and u'l be buying a lot of stuff for Lexi in no time !!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I did a monthly budget last week talk about depressing. It will be really nice if I get that raise. I will be able to actually start saving.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 7 2004, 05:10 PM
> *I did a monthly budget last week talk about depressing.  It will be really nice if I get that raise.  I will be able to actually start saving.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21054*


[/QUOTE]


I hate debt! We have LOTS of it


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 7 2004, 03:39 PM
> *oh yeah, i bought a tunnel from Affordable Agility website too and took a pic of jongee
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww :lol:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 7 2004, 04:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate debt! We have LOTS of it








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21055
[/B][/QUOTE]
I hear ya! Hubby graduated last December...I graduate this May=loans, loans , and more loans!







haha


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I hear ya... credit cards are evil!!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Dec 7 2004, 05:21 PM
> *I hear ya!  Hubby graduated last December...I graduate this May=loans, loans , and more loans!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm with you! I'm in school for my masters in Education. When I start teaching I'll be making less than I do with my loans and my part time nanny job









But it'll all be worth it in the end!!!









Nicolle


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 7 2004, 03:13 PM
> *i cant really see it in the pic...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20975*


[/QUOTE]
Click on this link:
http://felinefantasies-cat-furniture.com/c..._cats_love.html
it takes you to the page with the picture on it.
Quincymom


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 7 2004, 04:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just making sure that it is your dogs who love it... not your cats?? I don't want to buy it if it is for cats only since I don't have any cats!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20992
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, I bought it for my two Maltese dogs. It is the most popular toy in the house. And me and my husband can play with them too. I like it cause it isn't very big, has three attached tunnels and doesn't take much room. And it was only 14.99-a bargain as far as pet toys go!
Quincymom
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 7 2004, 08:43 PM
> *Yes, I bought it for my two Maltese dogs. It is the most popular toy in the house. And me and my husband can play with them too. I like it cause it isn't very big, has three attached tunnels and doesn't take much room. And it was only 14.99-a bargain as far as pet toys go!
> Quincymom
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21117*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks so much for the info.... I just now placed my order for one!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 7 2004, 08:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the info.... I just now placed my order for one!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21145
[/B][/QUOTE]
Aww, you will have to post pictures of Kallie and Catcher playing in it!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom+Dec 7 2004, 08:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Yes, I bought it for my two Maltese dogs. It is the most popular toy in the house. And me and my husband can play with them too. I like it cause it isn't very big, has three attached tunnels and doesn't take much room. And it was only 14.99-a bargain as far as pet toys go!
Quincymom
Quincymom
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21117
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 7 2004, 01:49 PM
> *HI--
> I just got delivery on this cat tunnel and my two boys LOVE it. They play like little demons in there, dragging there toys inside, chasing each other, the little one pops out of the hole on top and trys to get the little pom pom. It is hilarious! You guys got to consider getting this one!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Quincymom,

OK ---- the cat tunnel arrived today... So far neither of mine will go in it... I tried their favorite treats...

Can you tell me, though, what are the strings that hang down from each color.. it is the same fabric as the tunnel part ??? Also, the red tunnel can be "cinched" up... what is that all about... ??? Thanks!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 10 2004, 12:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Quincymom,

OK ---- the cat tunnel arrived today... So far neither of mine will go in it... I tried their favorite treats...

Can you tell me, though, what are the strings that hang down from each color.. it is the same fabric as the tunnel part ??? Also, the red tunnel can be "cinched" up... what is that all about... ??? Thanks!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21899
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think the strings hanging down are to tie the tunnels up for storage.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I think the strings hanging down are to play with, maybe for cats--Quincy loves those, Jonas doesn't. Both mine went into the tunnel right away--they are still playing with it days later. Jonas is smaller and fits in there better, likes to hide out and launch sneak attacks. I also can find my slippers, hairbrush, and the cow ear I gave Quincy hanging out inside. I don't know, mine took to it right away, maybe you could put treats inside, or dangle a toy from the top hole so they have to go inside to get it. 
Quincymom


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie's tunnel just arrived!! I am giving it to him for xmas though... so hes gotta wait! hehehehhe


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 10 2004, 02:45 PM
> *I think the strings hanging down are to play with, maybe for cats--Quincy loves those, Jonas doesn't. Both mine went into the tunnel right away--they are still playing with it days later. Jonas is smaller and fits in there better, likes to hide out and launch sneak attacks. I also can find my slippers, hairbrush, and the cow ear I gave Quincy hanging out inside.  I don't know, mine took to it right away, maybe you could put treats inside, or dangle a toy from the top hole so they have to go inside to get it.
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21931*


[/QUOTE]

I'll try putting some treats inside. They just don't seem to get it that this is something they go inside of... they may be a little large for it... Catcher is 6.5 pounds and Kallie is about 9.8. Thanks!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 13 2004, 05:11 PM
> *Kodie's tunnel just arrived!!  I am giving it to him for xmas though... so hes gotta wait! hehehehhe
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22811*


[/QUOTE]
Awww...show us pictures after he gets it!!







He is so cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

of course!! LOTS OF PICTURES! THANX!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Kallie and Catchers Mom,
I feel so bad that your two don't like the tunnel. Mine are still playing with it, it really is their favorite toy. I am getting a little tired of it though, it is right in the middle of the floor. Quincy is a big boy, he is 8 pounds, he does go through the tunnel, and plays with Jonas while he is inside, the little one, Jonas, (2 pounds) is the one that practically lives inside. He loves to leap out and attack. It is too cute!
Quincymom


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG!!! KODIE LOVES HIS TUNNEL! He runs in and out of it... He pokes his head out of the hole in the middle too! The tunnel is the PERFECT fit for him! Heres some pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Dec 14 2004, 04:54 PM
> *Kallie and Catchers Mom,
> I feel so bad that your two don't like the tunnel. Mine are still playing with it, it really is their favorite toy. I am getting a little tired of it though, it is right in the middle of the floor. Quincy is a big boy, he is 8 pounds, he does go through the tunnel, and plays with Jonas while he is inside, the little one, Jonas, (2 pounds) is the one that practically lives inside. He loves to leap out and attack. It is too cute!
> Quincymom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23148*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, for some reason, I just saw this post. Oh, that's OK... I don't know why they didn't go for it. I gave it to a colleague at work who has two cats... I need to remember to ask her how it worked out for them.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o that is so cute...i will have to get one..if parker doesnt likeit im sure the cats will


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 4 2005, 07:41 PM
> *OMG!!!  KODIE LOVES HIS TUNNEL!  He runs in and out of it... He pokes his head out of the hole in the middle too!  The tunnel is the PERFECT fit for him!  Heres some pictures!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27649*


[/QUOTE]

I can't get over how adorable Kodie looks in his tunnel.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 4 2005, 08:21 PM
> *o that is so cute...i will have to get one..if parker doesnt likeit im sure the cats will
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27675*


[/QUOTE]


That is what I thought too, but hubby said we don't need anymore "crap" laying around in the floor







If I buy it, what can he say then?! Too much trouble to ship it back!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is adorable! I tried to buy one but they sold out of them! They e-mailed me saying they might get them back in stock this month but weren't sure.. I wish I could find it somewhere else, I think Tuffy would love it!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 4 2005, 08:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I thought too, but hubby said we don't need anymore "crap" laying around in the floor







If I buy it, what can he say then?! Too much trouble to ship it back!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27678
[/B][/QUOTE]
Why bother sending it back... its so cheep!!!!!!! Its WORTH every dollar I paid!  I have so many toys Kodie wont play with.. this is the price of 2 stuff animals!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That picture of Kodie in his tunnel is adorable! You should enter it ina contest!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 4 2005, 06:41 PM
> *OMG!!!  KODIE LOVES HIS TUNNEL!  He runs in and out of it... He pokes his head out of the hole in the middle too!  The tunnel is the PERFECT fit for him!  Heres some pictures!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww that is sooo cute! I think we will have to get one of these, between Caesar and our 2 cats, Prince and Haylee, I think it would be well used!


----------

